# AiO Wasserkühle



## MontagID (1. Juni 2016)

*AiO Wasserkühle*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich hier im Forum schon ein wenig erkundigt, es gibt ja sehr viele threads zu diesem Thema und auch dieser hier wird ähnlich sein. Leider habe ich noch nirgends eine Antwort finden können.
Ich habe bereits woanders gefragt, welche schicken Luftkühlsysteme es gibt. Also gut aussehende CPU Lüfter für mein Define R5. Das Ergebnis war letztlich dass ich meinen vorhandenen Brocken 2 Lüfter auf der obersten Seite schwarz/matt lackiert habe. Sieht nicht schlecht aus, wobei das natürlich auch eine Geschmacksfrage ist, aber es traf dann doch nicht ganz meine Erwartungen. Den aktuellen Stand könnt ihr euch auf dem Bild ansehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotz langer Überlegung und hin und her ziehe ich nun doch in Erwägung mir eine kompakte AiO Wasserkühlung einzubauen. Überwiegend aus ästhetischen Gründen zum anderen aber auch mit der Hoffnung eine leisere bzw. konstantere Geräuschkulisse zu schaffen. 

Und da komme ich auch schon zu den den Fragen:
Gibt es überhaupt AoI Wasserkühlungen die eine wirklich leise (im Vergleich zum Alpenföhn Brocken 2) Lautstärke haben?
Wie verhalten sich im Normalfall die Lüfter einer WaKü bei plötzlich ansteigenden (und dann aber nach wenigen Sekunden wieder fallenden) Temperaturen? 
Fängt der Radiator und die Flüssigkeit den Anstieg geschmeidig ab oder müssen die Lüfter gleich hoch ziehen um entgegen zu wirken?
Mich interessiert an dieser Stelle speziell das generelle Kühlverhalten von flüssigkeitsbasierten Systemen. 
Bei meinem aktuellen Lüfter und seiner derzeitigen Einstellung ist es so, dass er überwiegend unhörbar ist. Bekommt er etwas zu tun, wird er schnell heiß und die Lüfter ziehen sofort nach und wird dann natürlich hörbar. Gerade beim Arbeiten mit Photoshop ist das mehr oder weniger ein auf und ab der Geräuschkulisse und da setzt meine Frage an. 
Wenn ich zocke würden mich Lüftergeräusche eher weniger stören, entweder weil ich dann Kopfhörer trage oder weil ich es in diesem Fall "verstehen" bzw. "akzeptieren" kann, dass er hier kühlen muss. Und wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne... Das ist klar. Beim Arbeiten ist es aber so, dass es immer wieder nur kurze Tempspitzen gibt die der Luftkühler hier mit kurzen rpm Anstiegen abzufangen versucht - was ja soweit nicht verkehrt ist - wie verhält sich das bei einer WaKü?

Habt ihr hier eigene Erfahrungen bereits sammeln können? Könnt ihr bestimmte WaKü empfehlen oder habt ihr sogar welche im Sinn von denen ihr auf jeden Fall abraten würdet?

Ich lese immer wieder was von den Corsair WaKü, allerdings bin ich nochnicht hinter deren Bezeichnungswirrwar gekommen.

Schon mal dank!


----------



## thoast3 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühle*

1. Leider nein, da man die Pumpen nicht so gut entkoppeln kann.

2. Da bei den meisten AIOs sehr wenig Kühlflüssigkeit im Kreislauf ist, denke ich nicht, dass sie es gut abfedern können. Aber für ein paar Sekunden könnte es funktionieren.

3. Von der Cooler Master Seidon 120V V2 kann ich auf jeden Fall abraten (du kannst dir gerne mein Review dazu anschauen).

Empfehlen kann ich diese:
Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (ordentliches Gesamtpaket zum fairen Preis)

SilverStone Tundra TD02-E Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (relativ leise Pumpe)

Bei der Silverstone würde ich aber die Lüfter wechseln.


----------



## MontagID (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühle*

blöde frage: wo sehe ich denn dein review?


----------



## thoast3 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühle*

Hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...aster-seidon-120v-v2-silencio-per-favore.html


----------



## Jimiblu (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühle*

Hallo! Ich kann dir nicht auf alle Fragen eine Antwort geben (da ich keine AiO hab), allerdings hab ich gestern noch mit nem Kumpel gesprochen der seinen i7-Haswell mit so nem Ding bewässert und er ist sehr zufrieden. (65532 - Arctic Liquid Freezer 240) Dieses Teil wäre es dann.

Zu deinen Fragen:
Die meisten AiOs haben das Problem, dass die Serienlüfter meist viel zu Laut sind unter Last und die Pumpe, wenn sie sich nicht regeln lässt, auch gerne zum Geräuschpegel beiträgt. Insofern wird hierbei meist geraten die Standardpropeller gegen möglichst geräuscharme Lüfter auszutauschen. Die oben genannte WaKü ist allerdings wohl schon eine der leiseren Varianten, allerdings ist sie nicht deutlich leiser als dein Brocken 2 (laut  diesem  Test liegt oben genanntes Teil bei 2 Serienlüftern auf 100% Geschwindigkeit bei ca 2 Sone - grob Milchmädchen gerechnet sinds ca 40db, - wohingegen der Brocken  hier  bei ca 37 db bleibt). Insofern sind die mir bekannten AiOs nicht wirklich im Vorteil bei der Lautstärke.

Wie sich einzelne WaKüs bei schnell steigenden und fallenden Temperaturen verhalten kann ich dir aufgrund fehlender Erfahrung nicht sagen. 

Zu deinem Lüfterverhalten: Hast du mal versucht die Lüftersteuerung etwas anzupassen (z.B. über ein eigene Lüfterkurve oder Hysteresenanpassung), sodass die schnellen Lüftergeschwindigkeitsanstiege (was ein Wort  ) etwas angefangen werden? Ich hab das bei meinem Macho 120, der eigentlich schon recht leise ist auch gemacht, weil mich die gelegentlichen Sprünge des Lüfters auch genervt haben. 

Gruß


----------



## chewara (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühle*

zum Arctic Liquid Cooler 240 gab es doch heut auch einen Artikel  Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkuhlung im Test


----------



## MontagID (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühle*

danke thoast3, werde ich mal überfliegen, aber du rätst ja davon ab.
Jimiblu, ja ich habe die lüftereinstellungen nun schon mehrfach umgestellt und geändert. derzeit läuft er durch die bioseinstellung auf standard - das ist in den meisten fällen eigentlich auch ausreichend. generell, wenn es nur um technische aspekte ginge, käme ich wohl mit dem brocken 2 noch ein gutes stück weiter. aber temperatur bedingt, das habe ich jetzt glaub im anfangspost gar nicht erwähnt, kommt er dann beim übertakten doch auch an seine grenzen. ich hab es jetzt aktuell zwar nicht vor, möchte mir aber für die zukunft die option ermöglichen - wenn ich denn dann mal mehr leistung brauchen sollte. ich würde aber nie in wirklich krasse hardcore bereiche kommen...

Da es jetzt auch ein wenig um die optik geht, tu ich mir bei dem arctic freezer schon auch irgendwie schwer.


----------



## hanrot (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühle*

Dann solltest du dir die tundra vielleicht echt mal genauer anschauen. Auf der Pumpe selbst wird die Schneeflocke in blau beleuchtet und nachdem was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe idt die Geräuschkulisse hier wirklich sehr überschaubar. Bei deiner Sorge bezüglich der schnell steigenden und fallenden Temperaturen kommt es hauptsächlich auf die Einstellungskurve deiner Lüfter an, ich habe aber bei mir noch nie etwas in der Richtung bemerken können.
Bei Corsair sind für dich vermutlich die H110 und die H110i interessant. 280er Radiatoren mit 140er Lüftern sind einfach noch ein mal ein Stück leiser, an der Grundproblematik von eventuell hörbaren Pumpengeräuschen ändert das aber auch nichts


----------



## thoast3 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühle*

Prinzipiell wäre ein 280er tatsächlich leiser, wenn Corsair nicht die zwei Turbinen draufschnallen würde


----------



## Chimera (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühle*

Wenn du bereit bist etwas mehr auszugeben, dann greif am besten zu ner AiO a la EKWB Predator (nur neuere Revision) oder Fractal Design Kelvin o.ä. Beide lassen sich problemlos erweitern, wobei man bei der EKWB halt sagen muss: das ist einfach ne echte Wakü, die schon zusammengebaut kommt und drum kostet sie halt auch mehr, ist dafür aber den meisten AiOs locker überlegen.
Die Fractal T12 hat sich ein Bekannter gestern für nen alten i3-650 geholt, nach erstem Tag ist sie noch wirklich ok, aber wie nach längerem Betrieb, muss sich erst noch zeigen. Meine Cryorig A80 ist wie die Arctic Freezer auch von Asetek (die Kraken von NZXT nutzen übrigens auch die gleiche Basis von Asetek), ob beide die gleiche Generation von pumpe nutzen, weiss ich leider nicht. Bei meiner ist es jedenfalls die 5 Gen Pumpe und ich war extrem erstaunt, dass sie trotz ungedrosseltem Betrieb nicht mal störend ist (bisher!). Die Lüfter waren aber der mega-hyper-graus, denn die hät ich Lufthansa als Nottriebwerke verkaufen können. Hab drum 2 EKL WingBoost 2 Red Clover draufgeschnallt, welche gedrosselt noch leise sind und trotzdem genügend Luft bewegen (hab sie bisher nie voll aufdrehen müssen). Geregelt werden sie ganz normal über den CPU_FAN Header vom Mobo, hab also kein ständiges aufheulen oder so.
Für mich(!) ist um so erstaunlicher, dass ich die Wakü nicht negativ wahrnehme. Warum? Nun, in der Front meines F31 sitzen 2x Shadow Wings Mid Speed (leise), im Heck ein Silent Eings (ebenso leise) und obwohl meine ganze Gehäuseoberseite wie ein schweizer Käse durchlöchert ist, hört man ausser dem radialgebläse von der Graka... nix. Nur als ich zum kalibrieren von Fan Xpert die WingBoost mal voll aufdrehen musst, dann hörte man sie gut schaufeln 
Bzgl. dem Staub mach ich mir auch keine Sorgen, denn von Thermaltake gab es für das Case nen Staubfilter oben drauf. So was kann man auch einfach selber basteln. Muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich war nun Jaaaaahre lang sehr skeptisch gegenüber den AiOs, hatte damals mit der Corsair H50 null Glück (rasselte wie blöd, gluckerte bei jedem Pc-Start erst ne Zeit lang), dennoch wagte ich den Versuch mit der Cryorig, auch wei ldie Reviews zum kleineren Modell nicht mal übel waren und bisher bereue ich den Umstieg vom Macho HR-02 zu dem Teil nicht.
Wenn du aber in Zukunft in Betracht ziehst, mehr im System auf Wasser umzurüsten, dann greif entweder zu ner erweiterbaren oder gleich zu nem Komplettset (z.B. von Aquatuning). Ein einfaches System nur für CPU bekommst du schon für unter € 200.-, wie dieses Set z.B.: Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 LT/ST (40187/11059). Ist halt nicht die allerbeste Pumpe und auch der AGB ist... naja, Geschmackssache, aber beides lässt sich einfach tauschen und somit ist es gar nicht mal übel bzw. deutlich besser als ähnlich teure AiOs. Etwas teurer (aber wohl auch besser?) wäre dieses Komplettset: Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 DDC/XT (40191/11063).
Von daher würd ich schon gut überlegen, was wie wo. Guck, ich griff zur AiO mit dem Wissen, dass ich mir eh in nem Jahr oder max. 2 nen neuen CPU Kühler hol, drum ist es mir auch schnurzegal, ob das Teil in nem Jahr rattert oder nicht  Wenn man aber lange die Kühlung nutzen will, dann würd ich sicher auf ein wartungsfreundliches Set setzen, also ne echte Wakü. Die kann man dann ja über mehrere Systeme hinweg nutzen, dann ist der Preis auch nicht mehr soooo dramatisch hoch 


PS: @all: Sorry, dass mein Text so lange wurde, aber da ich auch in so ner Situation war wie der TE und ich finde, dass man dieses Thema/die Frage halt nicht einfach mit "Ja, ist gut" oder "Nein, wirst dich nur aufregen" abtun kann, musst ich halt mal mehr schreiben. Denn dank vieler Bekannter, die mittlerweile auf div. Modelle von AiOs setzen, musst ich feststellen: es gibt einfach keine Allgemeinregel, die auf alle Modelle und Hersteller zutrifft.
Ebenso darf man auch nicht meinen, dass jeder die Geräusche so wahrnimmt wie man selbst, denn nicht jeder stört sich ab nerfallenden Stecknadel oder hört das Fell von Fifi wachsen  Drum kann man auch nicht einfach Pauschalaussagen machen, denn dazu sind wir alle einfach zu verschieden. So, jetzt genug, der Roman ist zu Ende


----------



## MontagID (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühle*



hanrot schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dir die tundra vielleicht echt mal genauer anschauen. Auf der Pumpe selbst wird die Schneeflocke in blau beleuchtet und nachdem was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe idt die Geräuschkulisse hier wirklich sehr überschaubar. Bei deiner Sorge bezüglich der schnell steigenden und fallenden Temperaturen kommt es hauptsächlich auf die Einstellungskurve deiner Lüfter an, ich habe aber bei mir noch nie etwas in der Richtung bemerken können.
> Bei Corsair sind für dich vermutlich die H110 und die H110i interessant. 280er Radiatoren mit 140er Lüftern sind einfach noch ein mal ein Stück leiser, an der Grundproblematik von eventuell hörbaren Pumpengeräuschen ändert das aber auch nichts



Von den Corsair Dingern hört man ja immer wieder, wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen dem mit und dem ohen i.
Generell lässt sich aber wohl sagen, große und mehr Lüfter als kleine und wenige?




thoast3 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell wäre ein 280er tatsächlich leiser, wenn Corsair nicht die zwei Turbinen draufschnallen würde


Welche Lüfter sollte man stattdessen drauf packen - dann summiert sich das ganze ja auch schon wieder. Ich habe erst zwei BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 ins Gehäuse gepackt... arg.





Chimera schrieb:


> Wenn du bereit bist etwas mehr auszugeben, dann greif am besten zu ner AiO a la EKWB Predator (nur neuere Revision) oder Fractal Design Kelvin o.ä. Beide lassen sich problemlos erweitern, wobei man bei der EKWB halt sagen muss: das ist einfach ne echte Wakü, die schon zusammengebaut kommt und drum kostet sie halt auch mehr, ist dafür aber den meisten AiOs locker überlegen.



Die Fractal Design Kelvin S24 schaue ich mir schon auch immer wieder mal an. Vorallem aber auch wegen der (vermutlich) perfekten Kompatibilität zu meinem Define R5. Die Testergebnisse sind auch gut. Was mich nur wundert sind die Verkaufszahlen bei MF z.b. - die im Gegensatz zur Konkurrenz relativ gering ausfallen.
Der Cryorig A80, da hab ich mir rein zufällig heute erst ein review Video zu angeschaut, kam ganz gut weg.



Chimera schrieb:


> Wenn du aber in Zukunft in Betracht ziehst, mehr im System auf Wasser umzurüsten, dann greif entweder zu ner erweiterbaren oder gleich zu nem Komplettset (z.B. von Aquatuning). Ein einfaches System nur für CPU bekommst du schon für unter € 200.-, wie dieses Set z.B.: Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 LT/ST (40187/11059). Ist halt nicht die allerbeste Pumpe und auch der AGB ist... naja, Geschmackssache, aber beides lässt sich einfach tauschen und somit ist es gar nicht mal übel bzw. deutlich besser als ähnlich teure AiOs. Etwas teurer (aber wohl auch besser?) wäre dieses Komplettset: Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 DDC/XT (40191/11063).
> Von daher würd ich schon gut überlegen, was wie wo. Guck, ich griff zur AiO mit dem Wissen, dass ich mir eh in nem Jahr oder max. 2 nen neuen CPU Kühler hol, drum ist es mir auch schnurzegal, ob das Teil in nem Jahr rattert oder nicht  Wenn man aber lange die Kühlung nutzen will, dann würd ich sicher auf ein wartungsfreundliches Set setzen, also ne echte Wakü. Die kann man dann ja über mehrere Systeme hinweg nutzen, dann ist der Preis auch nicht mehr soooo dramatisch hoch .



Wenn, dann kommt wohl eher eine erweiterbare in Frage -> Kelvin. Alles andere bewegt sich in einem Preisrahmen, da wirds dann schon kritisch


----------



## thoast3 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühle*

Die Lüfter wären für einen 280er-Radiator gut geeignet: Noctua NF-A14 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MontagID (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühle*

Passt nicht ganz ins Farb"konzept" 


Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Kelvin S24 machen können? Kann jemand die Kühlung empfehlen oder davon abraten?
Und noch eine generelle frage:
ich habe derzeit zwei gehäuselüfter (bequiet silent wings 2) verbaut. wenn ich mir jetzt eine wasserkühlung mit 2x 120mm lüfter besorge, wie bzw. wo mache ich am besten die lüfter hin? also den radiator nach oben, in die front? welche richtungen usw. usf.?
habt ihr erfahrungswerte, die ihr teilen könnt?


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühle*

Fractal Design Kelvin S24: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test


----------



## thoast3 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühle*



MontagID schrieb:


> Passt nicht ganz ins Farb"konzept"



Und die: Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?


----------



## hanrot (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühle*

Die I Modelle haben einen so genannten Corsair Link zur Lüftersteuerung. Ob man das wirklich braucht sei mal dahingestellt. 
Vielleicht passen ja die neuen silent wings 3 in dein Farbkonzept? Die sollen für Radiatoren optimiert sein und erscheinen im August Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Wakus mit ruckwartigem Wasserstrom


----------



## MontagID (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühle*

von denen hab ich bereits gehört. aber hab was von september gelesen?


zur info: ich hab mir jetzt kelvin s24 bestellt und auch bereits installiert. bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden!

jetzt muss ich noch irgendwie die nevige platte in den griff bekommen, die nie so wirklich in den ruhezustand gehen möchte und dann passt das.

für mein empfinden (und ich bin sehr empfindlich) ist die kelvin s24 tatsächlich recht leise. es ist zwar auch alles recht weit runter geregelt, aber einen stresstest hält es die temp bei unter 60 grad (mit brocken 2 lag ich hier schon bei 85 grad!!) ohne wahrnehmbare lüfter- oder pumpengeräuschveränderungen. nur die lüfter haben in einem bestimmten drehzahlbereich ein unangenehmes klackern. durch die jetztige einstellung scheint bis jetzt aber alles kühl und leise zu laufen. sollte ich in zukunft irgendwann probleme bekommen, werd ich hier bei den lüftern ggf. ansetzen.

jetzt noch eine frage:
bei der wakü waren ja 2 lüfter dabei, die gingen an einen pwm adapter der am cpu fan aufm mainboard nun steckt
und den der pumpe hab ich dann direkt daneben auf cpu opt gelegt - ist das so okay? die pumpe habe ich eigentlich mit einem 7v adapter angeschlossen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob der da jetzt merklich leiser geworden ist


----------



## hanrot (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühle*

CPU opt steht für den Anschluss für einen "optionalen" Lüfter. Wenn du die Pumpe sowieso über dein Mainboard angeschlossen hast brauchst du auch eigentlich keinen Adapter mehr, da du sie auch so über die Spannung im UEFI regeln können solltest. Ich persönlich habe meine Pumpe direkt an das Netzteil angeschlossen und auch nicht heruntergeregelt um sicherzustellen, dass die wirklich immer läuft. Das ist aber vermutlich eher eine Gemschmacksache als ein absolutes Muss.
Falls du den mitgelieferten Adapter benutzt hast läuft deine Pumpe übrigens mit 9V, wie der Betrieb mit 7V sich theoretisch auf die Garantie auswirkt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MontagID (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühle*

laut der aussagen verschiedener reviews soll die pumpe für 7v spezifiziert sein. sollte kein problem sein.
wie ich da auf 7volt einstellen kann, weiß ich (noch) nicht. kann da nur zwischen dc modus und pwm und manuel (glaub ich) einstellen. und der adapter soll angeblich ein 7V adabter sein?


----------



## hanrot (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühle*

Wissen kannst nur du das, aber angeblich sollten das 9V sein. Schau mal auf deren Internetseite Fractal Design Da steht eben was von 9V Adapter.


----------



## MontagID (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühle*

Stimmt. Meine was anderes gehört zu haben, aber ist ja jacke wie hose. 
Wo kann ich denn eigtlich im bios die volt einstellen der pumpe? Uch habe ein asus 170z gaming pro board. Und soweit ich das überblicken habe ich nur die auswahl pwm, dc und manuel? Meint ihr hier die funktion manuel?
Macht es von der leistung/rpm/lautstärke/funktionalität einen unterschied wo am board ich die pumpe anschließe? Sind soweit glaub alles 4pin anschlüsse. Cpu fan, cpu opt, cha fan1-3 , ext fan. Cha steht für gehäuse, das ist mir klar. Die derzeitigen gehäuselufter laufen über die gehäusesteuerung daher sind die alpe frei.

Ach gerade sehe ich gerade dass an den cha fans steht: +5v, anstatt wie beim cpu fan und opt fan "cpu fan pwm".

Kurz gefragt, an welchen stecker kommt die pumpe mit welcher einstellung im bios, sodass sie zuverlässig aber auch am leisesten laufen kann? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## MontagID (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühle*

Ich möchte hier noch mal kurz nachhaken, weil meine frage wohl untergegangen ist.

an welchen anschluss kommt die pumpe der wasserkühlung?
derzeit läuft sie bei mir auf dem opt fan anschluss. 
mich würde hier der unterschied zum cha fan anschluss interessieren. dass der eine für einen optionalen cpu lüfter und der andere für einen gehäuse lüfter ist, weiß ich. aber wo liegen die technischen unterschiede?
ist der optfan anschluss an die cpu fan anschluss einstellungen gekoppelt?
wenn ich die pumpe an einen gehäuse anschluss stecke, geht sie erst gar nicht an. mit fan expert 3 wird sich egal auf welchem anschluss (ausgenommen cpu fan anschluss - da hab ich es nicht probiert) gar nicht erkannt. ist das normal?


----------



## Chimera (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühle*

Kommt darauf an, wie sie geregelt wird. Bei mir hab ich das Kabel an den normalen CPU_FAN angesteckt, hab aber auch ein 4 Pin Stecker. Wenn deine mit 3 Pin daher kommt, musst du entsprechend den CPU_FAN halt von PWM auf DC umstellen (also auf Spannungsregulierung). Wo du dies im BIOS finden kannst, weiss die Anleitung (ich jedenfalls nicht). Zudem kannst du mit Fan Xpert ja erst regeln, nachdem du im BIOS die Kontrolle auf "Manual" gestellt hast (jedenfalls musst ich dies bei meinem P8Z77-M Pro machen -> dort wo die Lüfiprofile Standard, Turbo, Silent und Manual sind).
Bei CHA_FAN ist es halt immer so ne Sache, bei manchen Brettern lassen sich diese Ports gar nicht oder nur begrenzt regeln, bei anderen wiederum kann man sie vollständig regeln. Auch dies steht jeweils in der Anleitung und ist, leider Gottes, halt von Brett zu Brett und Hersteller zu Hersteller vollkommen verschieden. Drum ist es halt immer(!) ratsam, auch da nen Blick reinzuwerfen und es nicht nur als Stütze für das Tischbein zu nehmen, damit der Tisch nicht mehr wackelt


----------

